# Freddy's got a new lover..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Freddy seen Santa and boy did he fall in love. He was whistling and singing to him, banging his beak on him and on the table next to him, and he even showed Santa his pretty heart-wings.

As you can see he was quite proud..


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

That is way too cute. Maybe Freddy was naughty this year and is trying for some last minute kissing up.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That is so cute!! I think Kai's right. He's sucking up to get some good last minute presents.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol he is a big suck up, I'll say that much so you's are probably right.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ha ha, Freddy is too funny


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

haha I hope santa brings him some nice treats just for that


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

Aw he was just tellin' santa his Christmas list! He wants a girlfriend (hint hint)


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahaha! That is adorable! If I were a Tiel, I think I'd be scared of that Santa though. xD


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awww Freddy...how absolutely adorable.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so cute! i have to agree...I think he is sucking up,,LOL!


----------



## Sharon (Dec 13, 2009)

Awwww...so cute! Freddy actually looks like he's smiling!


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Freddy certainly does beautiful heart wings  I bet Santa was impressed!


----------

